# latest signature



## duncanp (May 18, 2006)

took me a lot longer...


----------



## Antarctican (May 18, 2006)

Hey Duncanp, haven't seen you around WA much (and haven't seen you around much on the forum, come to think of it, 'til today.) Hope your exams went well.

That signature really rocks.


----------



## duncanp (May 19, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Hey Duncanp, haven't seen you around WA much (and haven't seen you around much on the forum, come to think of it, 'til today.) Hope your exams went well.
> 
> That signature really rocks.


 

yea ive had exams and im still ill and have only just felt up to coming on the computer


----------



## lostprophet (May 20, 2006)

Now I sure I'm wrong but wasn't SAMUS something to do with an old SNES game called Super Metroid??

Even if it's not its a GREAT picture


----------



## duncanp (May 20, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Now I sure I'm wrong but wasn't SAMUS something to do with an old SNES game called Super Metroid??
> 
> Even if it's not its a GREAT picture


 

sure was the game is till going, metroid prime 3 is due to be released...


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 9, 2006)

Very skillfull! 


Jake


----------

